# What the heck is a Red Devil Spider?



## toxic667 (Jan 28, 2010)

so im looking at this list of tarantulas and other spiders that my local exotic pet store supplies and the first one on the list is a Red Devil Spider, it doesnt list the scientific name...Ive been looking through pages of google searches and havent found anything on it, does anyone know what this is/ have any pictures of it? 

thanks


----------



## chris_vegas (Jan 28, 2010)

trapdoor I believe?


----------



## toxic667 (Jan 28, 2010)

right underneath it has trapdoor spider listed seperatly. so idk


----------



## chris_vegas (Jan 28, 2010)

is it Hamilton Reptiles list?

'cos I'm thinking of taking a trip up to them to pick up a trapdoor actually


----------



## toxic667 (Jan 28, 2010)

i dont know where the list is from, the guy at my local pet store said heres a list of what i can get in for you the list just has their scientific and common names. sounds pretty badass though haha. Id love to see what it looks like with a name like Red Devil Spider


----------



## chris_vegas (Jan 28, 2010)

Ummidia sp. is what seems to be associated with Red Devil spider. Looks to be a small trapdoor...Americas, Mediteranian, Japan, Taiwan...that's all I could find...I'm sure someone else can add more. I think I'm going to get one of these in the next few weeks!


----------



## Widowman10 (Jan 28, 2010)

i'll throw out a possibility of a D. crocata. i've seen that mentioned a couple times before as a "red devil spider." but more likely, it might be Ummidia or something...


----------



## toxic667 (Jan 28, 2010)

sounds pretty cool, i wanna check it out, maybe the store owner might know more about it. in the scientific name spot it has ??? lol.


----------



## Widowman10 (Jan 28, 2010)

toxic667 said:


> in the scientific name spot it has ??? lol.


that always helps


----------



## chris_vegas (Jan 28, 2010)

toxic667 said:


> sounds pretty cool, i wanna check it out, *maybe the store owner might know more about it*. in the scientific name spot it has ??? lol.


not likely at least in my experience with LPS's


----------



## toxic667 (Jan 28, 2010)

lol one can hope, one person has to know what this is...


----------



## chris_vegas (Jan 28, 2010)

haha yeah for sure.

I just realised we shouldn't even be discussing this in this forum lol


----------



## toxic667 (Jan 28, 2010)

its not a tarantula...


----------



## buthus (Jan 28, 2010)

Life:
Domain:
Kingdom:
Phylum:
Class:
Order:
Family:
Genus:
Species:
Common:
Product:_Red Devil Spider_
Availability: at least 1


----------



## chris_vegas (Jan 28, 2010)

toxic667 said:


> its not a tarantula...


it's not a true spider either...


----------



## toxic667 (Jan 28, 2010)

then what the heck is it? lol. 

thats the problem, i have no idea where to put this cause i have no idea what a Red Devil is...


----------



## nhaverland413 (Jan 28, 2010)

Is it perhaps a red Gorgyrella sp. trapdoor such as the one in this link?

http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/gallery/showimage.php?i=3289&catid=searchresults&searchid=98539


----------



## What (Jan 28, 2010)

chris_vegas said:


> it's not a true spider either...


Any arachnid *other* than theraphosids are supposed to be posted about in this section. Not just true spiders... there is a reason it is "True Spiders & *Other Arachnids*".


----------



## toxic667 (Jan 28, 2010)

That just might be it!  

I think I'll just stick to my Ts


----------



## toxic667 (Jan 28, 2010)

Yeah I was sure that is some kind of arachnid


----------



## ZergFront (Jan 28, 2010)

Badass name. Too bad trapdoors are basically a pet dirt project...

 IF that is what it is...


----------



## toxic667 (Jan 28, 2010)

Lol yeah


----------



## Green Mantis (Jan 29, 2010)

*Red Devil Spiders*

Ask Abarax Complex ( I know I spelled that wrong Opps!)  He named them. I think? they are a Huntsman spider?


----------



## AbraxasComplex (Jan 29, 2010)

I named the Metagyndes innata "The Chilean Red Devil Harvestman".

They are an interesting Opilion. I just named them that since most common hobbiests have troubles with latin names. It caught on fast and the name seemed to work well to aid in the interest. Perhaps it is this harvestman species, but it could be anything with out a scientific name.


----------



## pouchedrat (Jan 29, 2010)

If they are Metagyndes innata, they are one COOL harvestman.   I missed my opportunity to get some a while back and have been regretting it ever since.  

Seriously though, those things are freaky looking and awesome.  They look like they aren't real.


----------



## aracnophiliac (Jan 29, 2010)

I thought the "woodlouse spider" was labeled comman name Red devil Spider..I might be wrong but its actually on of the TS species im somwhat aquaninted with.


----------



## The Spider Faery (Jan 29, 2010)

If you mean the species labelled as 'Red Devil Spider' at Hamilton Reptile, they've got it listed as a 'possible Ummidia spp', which is a trapdoor spider.  So if that's the one you mean, then it's either a trapdoor or something that resembles a trapdoor.  _If_ that's the one you mean.


----------



## toxic667 (Jan 29, 2010)

i have NOO idea now haha, I guess the only way to know is to buy one, but im more into Ts...


----------

